# Pop Up's (9 Feb 04)



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

yeah I know - loads of pop-up's    
I'm gathering a list to give to Jae so he can sort them out.


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

What pop ups ??? :

http://toolbar.google.com/


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

*many* thanks!

has Jae waved his wand - no pop ups at all tonight?


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Aargh now I've got T-Mobile (click) or Erikson or someone camera clicking me (click) :


----------

